# Delta / Moen faucet sink hole size minimums



## nthdegreeburns (Jul 16, 2012)

I just stopped installing a Moen Anabelle single handle high arc faucet in my older stainless steel sink. Why?


It was tall and unstable with the mounting hardware included.
My other concern was the scraping of the integrated supply lines from the center sink hole. I measured the sink hole -- it's 1 3/8". Since the spec information isn't included in the box, I checked the Moen website. *The minimum sink hole size is 1 1/2".* 

Now that I have to take this Moen back, my options are limited. *I'm checking the Delta faucet specs, and their docs indicate that they can be installed with holes measuring 1 5/16" to 1 1/2".*

*Has anyone found the Delta faucet specs above to be inaccurate?*


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

nthdegreeburns said:


> I just stopped installing a Moen Anabelle single handle high arc faucet in my older stainless steel sink. Why?
> 
> 
> It was tall and unstable with the mounting hardware included.
> ...


 I have been using delta faucets for over 30yrs never had the problem your talking about...also never had any trouble getting faucets to mount to any top....but to answer your question if they say it will install ..it will .....they have a pretty good tech service....ben


----------



## nthdegreeburns (Jul 16, 2012)

ben's plumbing said:


> I have been using delta faucets for over 30yrs never had the problem your talking about...also never had any trouble getting faucets to mount to any top....but to answer your question if they say it will install ..it will .....they have a pretty good tech service....ben


I'll give 'em a try then. Moen's website explicitly states that the minimum hole size for their Anabelle high arc single handle faucet is 1.5".:

http://www.moen.com/shared/docs/product-specifications/87650sp.pdf

Our sink holes are right at 1 3/8" in diameter. It sucks, 'cause I really liked the faucet....


I was able to get all the lines through the hole, but their bulk shifted the faucet to the left by about 1/2".
The lines were pressed right up against the sharp edge of the stainless steel.
Finally, the mount, on a thin gauge stainless steel sink, was less than sturdy for something that tall.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

nthdegreeburns said:


> [*]I was able to get all the lines through the hole, but their bulk shifted the faucet to the left by about 1/2".


If the required hole is 1.5 and you have 1-3/8 holes, your math is off. 

 :laughing:


Seriously though. I hate when they start making things non-standard like this. It causes all kinds of problems. 

What happens when Joe decides to grind his stainless steel hole out another 1/4" and then a year later the faucet takes a dive, and he decides to replace it with a different style, and the mounting hardware won't work because the hole in his sink is too friggin big? :whistling2:


----------



## nthdegreeburns (Jul 16, 2012)

Alan said:


> If the required hole is 1.5 and you have 1-3/8 holes, your math is off.


Yeah -- *minimum* of 1-1/2" -- I can shove all the feed lines into the 1-3/8" hole, but the fit is too tight to finish the work. I guess Moen's spec allows for room to work / position the faucet. Right now, I have zero clearance and room to position things correctly.

Note -- all this talk about holes and shoving -- there's a dirty joke in here somewhere. 




Alan said:


> Seriously though. I hate when they start making things non-standard like this. It causes all kinds of problems.
> 
> What happens when Joe decides to grind his stainless steel hole out another 1/4" and then a year later the faucet takes a dive, and he decides to replace it with a different style, and the mounting hardware won't work because the hole in his sink is too friggin big? :whistling2:


I thought about this too -- I talked with the wife about expanding this ever-growing repair into replacing the sink too. Lucky for her, she already hated the Moen faucet anyway, so it'll all be going back to Lowe's where I'll find a Delta with broader tolerances.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

nthdegreeburns said:


> Yeah -- *minimum* of 1-1/2" -- I can shove all the feed lines into the 1-3/8" hole, but the fit is too tight to finish the work. I guess Moen's spec allows for room to work / position the faucet. Right now, I have zero clearance and room to position things correctly.
> 
> Note -- all this talk about holes and shoving -- there's a dirty joke in here somewhere.
> 
> ...


 I like simple faucets,but thats also why I let customers pick their own.
As Henry Ford used to say "Any faucet any style as long as its a Moen"
True story!:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## nthdegreeburns (Jul 16, 2012)

***UPDATE***

Ended up going with a Delta Leland Pull-Down stainless steel model. Fit the odd 1 3/8" sink holes without a hitch. Hated to spend the extra $$$ on Delta (the Moen felt more substantial), but incompatible hole fittings screwed that pooch.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

nthdegreeburns said:


> ***UPDATE***
> 
> Ended up going with a Delta Leland Pull-Down stainless steel model. Fit the odd 1 3/8" sink holes without a hitch. Hated to spend the extra $$$ on Delta (the Moen felt more substantial), but incompatible hole fittings screwed that pooch.


 good deal hope it works well and remember "DELTA" were 1st because we last...:yes:


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

ben's plumbing said:


> good deal hope it works well and remember "DELTA" were 1st because we last...:yes:


"Delta in Quality out"!:laughing:


----------

